# White Mexican Shrimp, Vanilla Blueberry Vodka Cured, with Blueberry balsamic Reduction Horsey dippin



## bbally (Jul 19, 2010)

This is a really tasty appetizer that was shared with me by a fellow Chef in Vermont years ago.

You need blueberry Vodka,  Mexican Vanilla, blueberries, strawberries, shrimp, balsamic vinegar, and horseradish.  (wasabi will work as well)

Reserve 75 percent of the blueberries for the reduction.

25 percent of the blueberries and 6 sliced strawberries into a vessel that will give good contact with the shrimp.  I am using sustainable Mexican White Shrimp, but you can use what you can get.  These are U-15, so 15 to the pound raw.

 Fill the vessel half way with your blueberry vodka and add 1/8 tsp Mexican Vanilla.








These need to marinate about four hours in the refrigerator.  While they are marinating you can prepare the reduction.







Two tablespoons of balsamic vinegar, all the blueberries, 2 cups of water, and 2/3 cup honey, cook over medium heat till reduced to half the volume.  Run through the seeve and toss the blueberry skins.  Return to heat and reduce in half again.  I 1/4 cup blueberry vodka and flame off alcohol.  Let cool.  (this is a gastique for the most part)

Remove shrimp from refrigerator and steam for ten minutes.

Place the blueberry sauce in a bowl and place a 1/4 cup of white shredded horseradish into the center of the sauce.  Stir once all the way around.

Place steamed shrimp around.... dip and drink or drink and dip.







The Bruchetta is my normal fresh from the garden deal.  Tomato, Basil, Olive oil, and garlic.







Easy to do and tastes great.  The Red, White, and Blue was fun putting together for all of you.  But eating it was really really good.  If you like horseradish you will find blueberry and horseradish pair in a strangely interesting way.







Thanks for the votes and thanks to Tukson for putting together such a great competing dish.  A public voting tie was just to cool.


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## bbally (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Meateater


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks awesome and I'm sure is very good. I don't think I've ever seen blueberry Vodka that sounds interesting


----------



## rdknb (Jul 20, 2010)

hmmm wife likes shrimp and she likes vodka guessing I will make that for her soon thanks for sharing


----------



## duffman (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow that is nice!!


----------

